# My sub 20 Roux quest (i have returned :D)



## moh_33 (Jun 1, 2021)

So, after what happened, I decided to go on with roux, Every day I will be doing 25 solves, and ill be posting my times along with a picture of cstimer.net
I hope to get to sub 30 this month, Wish me luck!

Todays solves are on the bottom of the thread

Edit: *changed 12 into 25 per day


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 1, 2021)

moh_33 said:


> So, after what happened, I decided to go on with roux, Every day I will be doing 12 solves, and ill be posting my times along with a picture of cstimer.net
> I hope to get to sub 30 this month, Wish me luck!
> Today is 1st of June for me so, I will be seeing you in a couple more hours .


Nice! GL!
I think it depends on how much you practice, but within a month, sub 30 is reasonable just by practising.


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 1, 2021)

Oh man i remember da petrusQuber  glad to see you again


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 1, 2021)

So this is todays solves
Best time: 36.72
Best ao5: 46.39 twice??
ao12: 49.79

Dunno what happened but I got 46.39 and 49.63 twice, maybe its because I deleted a time when I started the timer by accident, then I deleted it.


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 2, 2021)

So, Today was a disaster 
I didnt get anything below 40, my cube exploded mid solve which resulted in a DNF ;-;
I used too much soap after I painted my room and my hands were so sticky while solving

Best Time: 43.18
Best ao5: 50.27
ao12: 52.26


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 2, 2021)

By the way, if you _really_ want to get faster, you might want to do a little more than 12 solves a day. If you did maybe 25+ solves instead, you could actually quite easily get sub-30 or even sub-20. But only 12 solves... idk it just doesn't seem like a big investment. But it's your choice! If you're ok with a slower progression 12 solves a day is fine.


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 2, 2021)

Hmm, maybe ill do 3 12 solve sessions and choose the best of them all for this thread


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 2, 2021)

moh_33 said:


> Hmm, maybe ill do 3 12 solve sessions and choose the best of them all for this thread


Sure! Or you could just do an AO25 and post the whole thing here!


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 2, 2021)

Thats a good idea


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2021)

moh_33 said:


> So, after what happened


wat hapen
EDIT: after some detective work... https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/a-man-that-nobody-would-miss-is-back.84701/
Nice that you are back and found your cube


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 2, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> wat hapen


I lost my cube for almost a year  i used to be avg 30s


----------



## LBr (Jun 2, 2021)

Try not to time every solve, and do some slow solves to practise efficient F2B. After that, try to plan a decent 2x2x1 block in inspection


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 3, 2021)

LBr said:


> Try not to time every solve, and do some slow solves to practise efficient F2B. After that, try to plan a decent 2x2x1 block in inspection


Yeah i should work on my F2B, also,i dont time every solve i do, i only time the ones that are me trying to be fast, other times i would try to be better at lookahead, or what you said F2B.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## povlhp (Jun 3, 2021)

Slow solves and slow block training is important to learn.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 3, 2021)

moh_33 said:


> So, after what happened, I decided to go on with roux, Every day I will be doing 25 solves, and ill be posting my times along with a picture of cstimer.net
> I hope to get to sub 30 this month, Wish me luck!
> 
> Todays solves are on the bottom of the thread
> ...


Good luck on your Roux quest!


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 3, 2021)

Todays solves, some potato laptop issues, and school, i only had time for 12 solves :v

Best time: 44.44 o_o
Best ao5: 50.18
ao12: 50.92


Spoiler: Times


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 3, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Good luck on your Roux quest!


Thanks


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 4, 2021)

Todays solves are not an abomination (although my cube exploded again resulting in a DNF)
Best Time: 36.06
Best ao5: 40.63
Best ao12: 46.75
ao25: 50.37

Im happy with the results, but im gonna need to change ma stickers :v


Spoiler: My precious guanlong ;-;


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 4, 2021)

moh_33 said:


> Todays solves are not an abomination (although my cube exploded again resulting in a DNF)
> Best Time: 36.06
> Best ao5: 40.63
> Best ao12: 46.75
> ...


What is your cube again?


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 4, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> What is your cube again?


Its a guanlong


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 4, 2021)

moh_33 said:


> Its a guanlong


Ah, you might want a new one at some point


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 4, 2021)

yeaaa... really want a yuxin little magic m, but i dont have the money, and my parents wouldnt like their savings spent on a cube, even though its like 8 bucks...


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 4, 2021)

i got my guanlong for like half a dollar :v


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 5, 2021)

After re stickering my guanlong for the third time, I only did 12 solves, not a total disaster as I got a 32 second solve, but 2 1minute solves and a dnf ;-;
Best time: 32.15
Best ao5: 45.66
ao12: 53.34


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 5, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> You're complaining about your parents not buying it for you when you yourself can't even afford it? I have not once asked my parents to buy me cubes because I know they don't like it. I don't have a paying job so it's hard to come by money but I still manage to have a lot of cubes. This includes paying for taxes and shipping. The only time my family ever spent money on *my *hobby was when my sister got me a gearball. Before I got into cubing. If you don't have any money I'm sure you have something valuable you can sell. I'm currently short on money (Only $20, I blew $50 on 3 cubes from this expensive toy store, bad decision.) So what I'm doing is going thru my old Pokémon collection and finding prices for them so far, based on my current research (which isn't very much) I have $1300 in cards. My estimate is that I have a total of $5000 dollars worth of cards (one of them is worth $700 dollars alone).
> 
> And I'm not going to spend it all on cubes (kind of obvious you'd have to be pretty stupid to do that) because I don't want to get to the point where I have to ask my parents to buy me stuff, stuff they don't even like. That's their money and you specifically said saving which is even more absurd to ask for a portion of it to buy a toy. "Savings" money is not spent on toys, it is spent on big purchases, which is the whole reason you need to have savings. Your parents aren't being "mean" or "restrictive" they aren't trying to take away your fun, their just being smart with their money.


OP isn’t exactly complaining, or saying their parents are being ‘mean’ or ‘restrictive’, and not everyone has valuable stuff they can sell. It really depends on OP’s life though.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 5, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> OP isn’t exactly complaining, or saying their parents are being ‘mean’ or ‘restrictive’, and not everyone has valuable stuff they can sell. It really depends on OP’s life though.


It probably does sound a bit harsh. But I don't like the idea of expecting your parents to buy stuff for you and if they say no then you start complaining or thinking "It's not even that much" etc.


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 6, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> It probably does sound a bit harsh. But I don't like the idea of expecting your parents to buy stuff for you and if they say no then you start complaining or thinking "It's not even that much" etc.


ah, i may have phrased things a bit weirdly, i never expect my parents to buy stuff for me, as since i was at 3rd grade i just got scared to even talk to them about buying stuff, even food, even clothes, even nowadays im still scared to ask my parents to buy me stuff, if i wanted something i usually hold it to myself and not talk about it, my father had changed jobs 4 times since i was 1st grade up until now so im scared to ask him to buy me something i like, my mom doesnt like me playing, and prefers me studying all day instead, so i dont ask her about something to buy that i like, the only times they would 100% say yes to me wanting to buy stuff, is if its linked to me studying, or something sports (a bike and a few balls)

and ive never go complaining if they dont want me to have something, i just keep it to myself


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 6, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> You're complaining about your parents not buying it for you when you yourself can't even afford it? I have not once asked my parents to buy me cubes because I know they don't like it. I don't have a paying job so it's hard to come by money but I still manage to have a lot of cubes. This includes paying for taxes and shipping. The only time my family ever spent money on *my *hobby was when my sister got me a gearball. Before I got into cubing. If you don't have any money I'm sure you have something valuable you can sell. I'm currently short on money (Only $20, I blew $50 on 3 cubes from this expensive toy store, bad decision.) So what I'm doing is going thru my old Pokémon collection and finding prices for them so far, based on my current research (which isn't very much) I have $1300 in cards. My estimate is that I have a total of $5000 dollars worth of cards (one of them is worth $700 dollars alone).
> 
> And I'm not going to spend it all on cubes (kind of obvious you'd have to be pretty stupid to do that) because I don't want to get to the point where I have to ask my parents to buy me stuff, stuff they don't even like. That's their money and you specifically said saving which is even more absurd to ask for a portion of it to buy a toy. "Savings" money is not spent on toys, it is spent on big purchases, which is the whole reason you need to have savings. Your parents aren't being "mean" or "restrictive" they aren't trying to take away your fun, their just being smart with their money.


im just a 13 yr old brat, i dont have anything to sell, hell my parents wouldnt like me selling stuff, and i know their not being mean, i know they arent trying to take away my fun even though they sometimes feel like it, just a tiny bit annoying to know that i dont have anything to get what i would like, basically im just waiting until i graduate and can get a job so i can buy the things ive been keeping to myself since 3rd grade


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 6, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> View attachment 15985
> 
> CubingTime claims it's a sport.


yea, but my parents only consider sport as in something that makes me sweat :v
edit: and things that needs to make me move my whole body


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 6, 2021)

Daheq is that


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 6, 2021)

Ye my parents are gonna think im stupid


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 6, 2021)

anyway heres todays solves :V
Best time: 30.42
Best ao5: 39.51
Best ao12: 41.25
Ao25: 43.59

new pb 
and today is the best 25 solve session so far

(also we should change the topic of the "discussion" :v)


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 7, 2021)

The first day of the second week is here, and the solves arent that bad 
on the 15th solve, i messed up LSE twice... yikes :v
Best time: 30.62
Best ao5: 41.97
Best ao12: 43.86
ao25: 47.47


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 7, 2021)

moh_33 said:


> The first day of the second week is here, and the solves arent that bad
> on the 15th solve, i messed up LSE twice... yikes :v
> Best time: 30.62
> Best ao5: 41.97
> ...


Can you send us one of your roux solutions? Maybe we can critique it and find some points where you could improve


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 7, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Can you send us one of your roux solutions? Maybe we can critique it and find some points where you could improve


Sure! ill try doing that


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 7, 2021)

Here ya go, what i think its because i use weird finger tricks, i do not know full cmll, and i cant really do lookahead on roux


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 7, 2021)

moh_33 said:


> Here ya go, what i think its because i use weird finger tricks, i do not know full cmll, and i cant really do lookahead on roux


Your main issue isn't lookahead or knowing full CMLL (although you should probably work on those too). You should focus more on fingertricks and movecount. The main advantage of Roux is its efficiency, so be sure to take advantage of that!


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 9, 2021)

Im taking a break of this quest for a couple of days, i got sick (not covid) im vomiting the whole day, dunno why, today i already vomited 5 times so ;-;
ill be back when im healthy


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Jun 11, 2021)

Keep it up, moh. I am going to try a little bit of Roux soon, just to see what it's like, now that I have already had a taste of Beginner CFOP, and finding myself at the crossroads, trying to decide if I should continue and learn the more advanced CFOP  and sink in a huge amount of time, or go with Roux.

Best of luck with Roux but get well first.


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 11, 2021)

Dante Newbie said:


> Keep it up, moh. I am going to try a little bit of Roux soon, just to see what it's like, now that I have already had a taste of Beginner CFOP, and finding myself at the crossroads, trying to decide if I should continue and learn the more advanced CFOP  and sink in a huge amount of time, or go with Roux.
> 
> Best of luck.


Hey hey you found my thread, and thanks! 
Roux is an intuitive method, which means even with advanced solves, you'd only need to know a smaller amount of algorithms.

Its fun if you hate memorizing like me.

Also, im feeling better today, ill do 15 solves


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 11, 2021)

Todays solves
Got a bit lazy so im not going to say the best time,ao5 and ao12

And i only did 12 solves


----------



## LBr (Jun 12, 2021)

moh_33 said:


> yea, but my parents only consider sport as in something that makes me sweat :v
> edit: and things that needs to make me move my whole body


I don't want to sound like a traitor, but cubing/chess/go/other mind games are *not *sports


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 12, 2021)

LBr said:


> I don't want to sound like a traitor, but cubing/chess/go/other mind games are *not *sports


I kinda do agree,

Also small announcement, im going to my grandparents for a couple days, see ya


----------



## povlhp (Jun 12, 2021)

LBr said:


> I don't want to sound like a traitor, but cubing/chess/go/other mind games are *not *sports


So what defines sports apart from competition ?
In one way I think gymnastics is not sports. No objective measurements of who is best.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 13, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> View attachment 16069
> 
> Cubing is technically a sport then.


_physical exertion_


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 13, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Fingers


Drawing contests are therefore sports, because you're using your fingers to draw a nice picture.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 13, 2021)

Idk if you use this or not but here is how I got sub-25 with roux








Getting Sub 20 for Noobs Using Roux - RouxUsers


For Roux Users. Roux method to solve the Rubik's Cube. Focus on CMLL Algorithms for Corners.




sites.google.com


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 19, 2021)

Im back, and heres todays solves 
Best Time: 30.82 (0.40 seconds slower than my pb)
Best ao5: 34.30
Best ao12: 39.93
ao25: 42.47
todays solves were great  i was seeing the pieces much clearer


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 20, 2021)

So this is todays solves, not a bad session 
Best time: 35.76
Best ao5: 38.32
Best ao12: 42.93
ao25: 44.69 (nice)


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 21, 2021)

Ill keep that in mind


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 21, 2021)

YEESSS YESSS YESSSS AAAAAAAAA todays solves were amazing!! I GOT A NEW PB!!
Best time: 27.15 {YASSSS}
Best ao5: 35.63
Best ao12: 37.39
ao25: 39.08

WOOOOOO


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 23, 2021)

Sorry for not posting my time yesterday, my little sister decided to hide my cube inside of her toy box :v
but heres todays solves  it was great!! im getting more better at getting sub 30 solves YASS
no 1 minute solves, 5 sub 30 solves DDDDDDD
(also dont mind the taskbar being on the side, I found out about it yesterday and I like it there)
Best time: 27.16 (.01 seconds slower tan my pb :v)
Best ao5: 31.35
Best ao12: 34.78
ao25: 35.27


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 24, 2021)

Todays solves  mostly 30+ solves
Best time: 28.60
Best ao5: 33.74 
Best ao12: 33.43 {new pb}
ao25: 34.87 {new pb}


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 25, 2021)

Todays solves  not bad
Best time: 27.78
Best ao5: 29.60 (new pb)
Best ao12: 33.97
ao25: 36.40


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 25, 2021)

gogogogogogo


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 26, 2021)

Todays times were more consistent  but there was a dnf and i coulda had a new best time if i did M instead of M' ;-;
Best time: 27.97
Best ao5: 30.15
Best ao12: 32.34 {new pb} 
ao25: 34.22 {new pb}


----------



## LBr (Jun 26, 2021)

its good to see that you are now sub 40, as it has taken a while for you to get your times down. You must be thrilled that its finally starting to happen!


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 26, 2021)

LBr said:


> its good to see that you are now sub 40, as it has taken a while for you to get your times down. You must be thrilled that its finally starting to happen!


Yes im really happy that im can go under 40 more consistently  although i would guess that tomorrow i would have a flock of bad solves after my luck in the past couple days


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 27, 2021)

Todays solves  not as bad as i imagined it to be
Best time: 28.19
Best ao5: 33.22
Best ao12: 37.64
ao25: 38.24


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 29, 2021)

Todays times, NEW FLIPPIN PB AAAAAAAAAAA YaSS
Best time: 24.87 {NEW PB}
Best ao5: 29.93
Best ao12: 35.49
ao25: 36.43


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Jun 29, 2021)

Well done, moh. 24.87


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 30, 2021)

Todays solves  got a 1 minute solve because I managed to pull DFL, DBL and DL pieces out in the middle of the solve :v plus a dnf ;-;
Best time: 28.00 :v
Best ao5: 32.18
Best ao12: 33.47
ao25: 35.90


----------



## moh_33 (Jul 1, 2021)

Todays solves  my times are getting more consistent to 35 ish and im happy, a couple 40's and a couple sub 30's and a +2 because the M slice was off
Best time: 29.22
Best ao5: 34.51
Best ao12: 36.10
ao25: 36.97


----------



## moh_33 (Jul 3, 2021)

im sorry for not posting my solves yesterday and today, im a bit busy as my cousin caught the virus and my family is trying to support em, luckily they didnt get the symptoms other than fevers.

i will be back soon


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 3, 2021)

moh_33 said:


> I'm sorry for not posting my solves for yesterday and today. I'm a bit busy as my cousin caught the virus and my family is trying to support them, luckily they didn't get any symptoms other than fevers.
> 
> I will be back soon!


Glad to see you're working on capitalizing your "I"s!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 3, 2021)

moh_33 said:


> im sorry for not posting my solves yesterday and today, im a bit busy as my cousin caught the virus and my family is trying to support em, luckily they didnt get the symptoms other than fevers.
> 
> i will be back soon


i wish you the best!


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi, moh. I hope things are improving over there for you. Take care, and come back but only when you are ready.


----------



## moh_33 (Jul 12, 2021)

thanks for the support  my cousin is feeling better, but we still couldnt find a hospital with empty rooms 
I think in a couple days I'll get back to timing solves


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 12, 2021)

moh_33 said:


> thanks for the support  my cousin is feeling better, but we still couldnt find a hospital with empty rooms
> I think in a couple days I'll get back to timing solves


Taka as long as you need. We'll wait. Hope everything straightens out.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 3, 2021)

hey @moh_33 how is it going?


----------



## moh_33 (Aug 3, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> hey @moh_33 how is it going?


Its been going better, my cousin got tested again 3 days ago and it came out negative which is great, i got my first vaccination dose mid july and am getting my second dose in a week or so

For cubing im a bit distracted with chess so i may not be as serious in cubing as usual, other than that ive been popping around the ss forum and looking at advice/tips/new members/and Dan  i just saw his new beginners roux yesterday night i believe? Its surprising to me that Dan managed to make up new-ish methods for beginners even though hes still learning as well 

Its been a while since i touched a cube so i will be rusty but im hoping to have time to continue the "quest" as school has started again

I will see yall soon i hope, and stay safe
(P.s its almost 9 pm so i do have time to chat around)


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 31, 2021)

moh_33 said:


> Its been going better, my cousin got tested again 3 days ago and it came out negative which is great, i got my first vaccination dose mid july and am getting my second dose in a week or so
> 
> For cubing im a bit distracted with chess so i may not be as serious in cubing as usual, other than that ive been popping around the ss forum and looking at advice/tips/new members/and Dan  i just saw his new beginners roux yesterday night i believe? Its surprising to me that Dan managed to make up new-ish methods for beginners even though hes still learning as well
> 
> ...


Thanks, moh. Nice to hear from you. Yes, I am happy with my "creations", esp. the second DBR (my customised Roux like hybrid method). The fixed cube position (same colours facing you and same colour scheme) in Roux is very useful for quick recognition of the colour patterns and moves to make, esp when it comes to last layer corner orientation time. When you have time, have at look at my latest and greatest, a cube mod, the* DSM*, just posted. (Dan's Special Mod)    With the mod, it is the best smartcube that money can (cannot?) buy. This:









The Best Smartcube?! Moyu Weilong 2021 AI Cube with Magnet Adjustment (DSM)


The Moyu AI Cube does not have a magnet strength adjustment system, but the Moyu Weilong WRM 2021 does. The sizes and colours of the two cubes are practically speaking identical. So I swapped their pieces and got this. I did not swap the centre caps. Does it work? Yes, everything including...




www.speedsolving.com





I'm still learning, very slowly. Just managed to get a sub 1m solve a few days ago. 59.65s Wow!!!  Not aiming to break any WR any time soon, but making sure I continue on the journey, smell the flowers, explore less trodden paths, and happy with what little improvement I get occassionally. Thanks for the encouragement.

Take care.


----------



## moh_33 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hello there  Sorry for disappearing so suddenly, everything went smoothly, i just got a yj magic cube for a dollar and decided it would be fun to return to the ss forums.
Heres my first 12 solves with my new cube

best single : 24.70 [New PB ]
best mo3 : 26.98 
best ao5 : 28.47 [New PB]
ao12 : 29.39 [New PB]

Over all a lotta new pb's which i am honestly surprised to see as its been months since i touched a 3x3, i guess my hands fit better with this cube


----------



## moh_33 (Dec 17, 2021)

Im taking a slow start so expect me to miss some days for a while
anyway this is todays solves 

today i couldnt recognize cases as fast as yesterday


----------

